# The Southern Baptist Theological Seminary; a good option.



## JLCraven (Nov 28, 2005)

Greetings to all who would post on this board. I just wanted to encourage all young college graduates who are interested in a sound theological education to really consider SBTS. I know that it strongly emphasizes the Biblical Languages...

Enjoy your quest...

JLC


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 28, 2005)

Welcome! 
I attend SBTS... I graduate in May! Are you a current student?


----------



## fredtgreco (Nov 28, 2005)

JLCraven,

Welcome to the board! Please take a look at the signature requirements linked at the bottom of my post.


----------



## JLCraven (Nov 28, 2005)

I no longer attend. I graduated in 2004. I am currently pastoring a church, and plan on going back in a couple of years before I head to overseas with the Army.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 28, 2005)

As a chaplain?


----------

